# What Launcher you use?



## theFOoL (May 15, 2018)

I use *Evie*. A small yet easy to use and beautiful Launcher. I also use *Minimalist Wallpaper* App as well


----------



## RejZoR (May 15, 2018)

I'm with MIUI (Xiaomi). I was on EMUI (Huawei) before and I quite liked it, more than silly separate app drawers. Bought Xiaomi a year ago and it was similar experience. Don't really need else because MIUI is loaded with features, is smooth and just works well.


----------



## Nuke Dukem (May 15, 2018)

I usually use a rocket launcher 

In regard to Android, I use the ASUS ZenUI launcher - not just because it came pre-installed with my tablet - I found it good enough. Bought my mom some cheapo chinese phone, it came with the vanilla Google launcher, used ZenUI on that too, mostly to get rid of the stupid Google search bar. I know, I could probably remove it some other way, I just don't want to mess with it. She's happy with it, too.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2018)

Nova Launcher on my Galaxy s6


----------



## Toothless (May 15, 2018)

Nova on both of my ZTE Zmax's. 981 and 982.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (May 15, 2018)

im using the Sony launcher its available at XDA devs.


----------



## MrGenius (May 15, 2018)

A what huh? Seriously...never heard of it. I guess I have some homework to do...


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 3, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Nova Launcher on my Galaxy s6


yep nova launcher, for years it is pretty stable
switching phones to phones but still using nova launcher


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 3, 2018)

We use several different launchers in this house. It depends on the device and screen resolution. ADW 1.3.3.9 on one phone, ADW current version on a tablet, Nova Pro 3.30 on another phone and a tablet, Apex Pro on a laptop and another tablet. Back in the Android 2.2 - 2.37 days, Go EX was my launcher of choice but they stopped focusing on configurablity, functionality and utility in Android 3+ and they got dropped in favor of ADW. I try out new launchers regularly. So far nothing matches the big 3 with me.



MyTechAddiction said:


> im using the Sony launcher its available at XDA devs.


Got a link?
EDIT; Found it. Not greatly impressed, but it seems solid and smooth. Just not a whole lot of customization options like the ones mentioned above.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 3, 2018)

GRX Touchwiz


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 29, 2018)

They have a *Website* and updated to have World news Feed


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 30, 2018)

Trebuchet, the default on LineageOS. it does the job. I keep my phones pretty lean


----------



## IceScreamer (Jun 30, 2018)

Nova Prime, used Evie for a while but switched back to Nova. Most of the other launchers use way too much memory for my liking (still on 1GB RAM). A really solid looking launcher I've seen is KISS, tho I never tried to switch to it.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 30, 2018)

Just wish carriers would allow us to remove the default launcher and to just switch by a restart of the phone. Is it that hard Android and carries


----------



## theonedub (Jun 30, 2018)

Nova Prime on my Note 8, been using NP since the N3.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Just wish carriers would allow us to remove the default launcher and to just switch by a restart of the phone. Is it that hard Android and carries


From a technical perspective, actually yes it is. It's up to the user to root and replace as they wish.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes but rooting is getting harder to do these days


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Yes but rooting is getting harder to do these days


True, but it is still possible and you can still install and set as default any launcher you choose. Users don't really need to uninstall the system launcher at all.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes true but to my knowledge doesn't it waste battery life or whatever having two launcher on the phone. Either way it'd be nice to have such a option


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Yes true but to my knowledge doesn't it waste battery life or whatever having two launcher on the phone. Either way it'd be nice to have such a option


Not at all. When you change the default launcher, only the one chosen will be run, even the one installed in the system will not run and thus not use CPU cycles or battery.


----------

